# In WoW via Fraps flüssig Videos aufnehmen



## Sponn (15. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich versuche mich seit einiger Zeit am Aufnehmen von Videos in WoW via Fraps.
Vor allem würde ich gern in der Arena Videos aufnehmen, wobei jedoch schon zu Beginn, also ohne Kampfeffekte etc., meine fps Rate von ca 100 auf unter 30 absinkt, sobald ich die Aufnahme starte.
Ich spiele auf einem Samsung SyncMaster P2450 in 1920*1080er Auflösung. Die Details bei WoW sind bis auf Schatten alle auf Ultra.
Mein System: 
Mainboard: Asus P5QL Pro
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 2x 3Ghz
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce Gtx 260
RAM: 8GB
HDD: 1TB 7200 U/min SATA (an die Marke erinnere ich mich nicht - Verpackung weggeworfen)
OS: Windows Vista Business 64Bit
Mein WoW, sowie der Ort, an dem die aufgenommenen Dateien gespeichert werden, liegen auf der selben Partition der Festplatte, meine Windows-Installation auf einer seperaten.
Ich nehme mit 30fps und Full-Size auf. (Umstellung auf Half-Size bringt kaum eine Änderung)
Wenn ich über Xfire in Internet streame habe ich einen Ähnlichen fps-Verlust. 
Zusammengefasst, ich komme, wenn ich Videos aufnehme / streame nicht auf fps-Raten über 30 ingame.
Nun meine Frage: Ist mein System einfach zu lahm, oder gibt es noch Tricks, mit denen das Aufnehmen reibungsloser klappt?


----------



## xashija (15. September 2011)

Du wirst vermutlich die Option "Lock Framerate" (oder Lock FPS oder so ähnlich) in FRAPS aktiviert haben  Dadurch sinken die FPS automatisch auf den von dir im FRAPS per Hand eingestellten Wert, sobald du die Aufnahme startest.


----------



## Sponn (15. September 2011)

Ne, lock framerate ist aus.
Außerdem hab ich, wie beschrieben unter Xfire, beim Streamen oder Aufnehmen, dei gleichen Probleme.


----------



## xashija (15. September 2011)

Mhhh.... Dann würde mir persönlich auf Anhieb nur noch das hier auffallen: 



> Mein WoW, sowie der Ort, an dem die aufgenommenen Dateien gespeichert werden, liegen auf der selben Partition der Festplatte



Hast du mal versucht die Videos auf eine andere Partition schreiben zu lassen? Spiel + Speicherort auf derselben Partition kann auch gern mal zu Problemen führen. Wenn es das auch nicht ist, (und für das xfire-Problem) müssen die Spezialisten hier mal ran


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2011)

Eher auf ne andere Festplatte.


----------



## Sponn (15. September 2011)

Danke dir erstmal, dass du versuchst mir zu helfen!
Wenn ich den Speicherort für die Videos auf C: lege (meine Windows-Partition) ändert sich am Ergebnis praktisch nichts.
Ne andere Festplatte habe ich zZt. nicht zur Hand. Kann man mit Sicherheit sagen, dass es daran liegt?


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2011)

Wie gesagt, das ist nur spürbar wenn du es auf ne andere Festplatte packst.

PC ist einfach zu schlecht geworden, kannst versuchen mit halber Auflösung aufzunehmen.


----------



## Sponn (15. September 2011)

Wie gesagt, mit Half-Size ändert sich nicht spürbar was...
Das einzige was ich noch zur Hand hätte, wäre eine alte IDE to USB Platte mit 80GB.. meinst du darauf würde es schneller laufen?


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2011)

unwahrscheinlich... Grafikeinstellungen runterstellen ist auch noch ne Option.


----------



## Sponn (15. September 2011)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das hilft.
Wenn ich beim Aufnehmen auf nen Berg starre, der ja quasi nur aus Texturmatsch besteht, geht die fps um maximal 10 hoch. Da dürfte ja die Last, die das Spiel darstellt recht gering sein, was eventuell dem Abändern der Grafiksettings gleich kommt. Oder liege ich mit der Annahme falsch? 
Denkst du, dass die Festplatte das Problem ist und mein System das sonst eigentlich packen müsste, oder denkst du, dass das ganze System mitlerweile einfach nicht mehr mitkommt?


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2011)

Die Frage ist eher ob dein PC ausgelastet ist wenn du aufnimmst CPU/Grafikkarte.


----------



## Sponn (15. September 2011)

CPU liegt bei 90% aufwärts 
war ja aber nicht anders zu erwarten. 
Bei der GPU fällt mir keine möglichkeit ein, das zu überprüfen. Aber wird die überhaupt belastet durch Aufnahmen? ist doch eher CPU Arbeit oder nicht?


----------



## Zukane (15. September 2011)

Mit der Hardware in 1080p aufnehmen oO
Außerdem bringt es viel wenn du die Fraps Videos auf eine zweite Festplatte speicherst beim aufzeichnen.


----------



## Caps-lock (15. September 2011)

> Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 2x 3Ghz


Das ist dein Flaschenhals.
Meiner Meinung hakts daran, dass du "nur" einen recht betagten Dualcoreprozi hast.

PS: Danke für den "Beweis", dass man mit einem guten alten System auch locker noch neue miese Systeme abhängen kann


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. September 2011)

reduzier die auflösung im spiel, spiel einfach auf 720p, das sollte was bringen und kauf dir ne zweite festplatte


----------



## Aîm (16. September 2011)

ich hab mich selbst vor einiger zeit sehr ausgiebig mit fraps beschäftigt.
ob bei dir die cpu der flaschenhals ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, da das bisher nirgends bestätigt wurde,
ABER...
die festplatte ist mit sicherheit einer, wie folgende formel "beweist"

die datenrate einer handelsüblichen 7200 rpm festplatte beträgt ca. 90-120 mb/s
die datenrate von fraps ergibt sich aus dieser formel: auflösung*fps*3*0,4(<- kompressionsfaktor) / 1024²
bei deinen angaben wäre das 1920*1080*30*3*0,4 / 1024² = ~71 mb/s

auf den ersten blick reicht das ja für deine festplatte, es wird aber auch noch so einiges gleichzeitig noch zusätzlich für das betriebssystem und das spiel abgezwackt.
somit bist du schnell über der kapazität für eine einzelne festplatte drüber und als folge kommt es zu rucklern.

->lösung: zusätzliche (schnelle!) festplatte kaufen, oder sogar 2 die dann in einen raid0 eingebunden werden.
meine empfehlung ist die hier: http://gh.de/447820

falls es dann immernoch ruckeln sollte, dann wird wohl die cpu auch ein flaschenhals sein, wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe.


----------



## Grushdak (16. September 2011)

Imo ist eine das Aufnehmen auf einer zusätzlichen Festplatte nicht ratsam.
Denn die Übertragung von Festplatte zu Festplatte ist langsamer als festplattenintern.
Und um das System flotter/speicherarmer zu machen, kann man auch die permanenten Indizierungen von Festplatten/Partitionen deaktivieren.

Es liegt einfach an dem Prozessor selbst.

greetz & gn8


----------



## Aîm (16. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Imo ist eine das Aufnehmen auf einer zusätzlichen Festplatte nicht ratsam.


falsch.



Grushdak schrieb:


> Denn die Übertragung von Festplatte zu Festplatte ist langsamer als festplattenintern.


und jetzt erzähl mir was das mit frapsen zu tun hat?


----------



## Zukane (16. September 2011)

Fraps nimmt doch direkt auf die angegebene Festplatte auf oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Arosk (16. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Denn die Übertragung von Festplatte zu Festplatte ist langsamer als festplattenintern.




Jo, S-ATA schafft nur 30 MB die Sekunde haha 

made my day ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (16. September 2011)

> CPU liegt bei 90% aufwärts





> ob bei dir die cpu der flaschenhals ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, da das bisher nirgends bestätigt wurde,



Ich finde das 90%+ Auslastung schon irgendwo eine klare Bestätigung sind, dass die CPU total ausgelastet wird.
Und die hat auch nur 2 Kerne.
Also würde theoretisch WoW auf einem Kern laufen (und damit ist der schon ziemlich am Ende) und Fraps auf dem anderen und der dürfte bei 1080 auch ziemlich am keuchen sein.


----------



## Sponn (16. September 2011)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Lösungsansätze.
Sorry dass ich jetzt erst schreib, hatte aber viel zu tun. 
Die permanente Indizierung hatte ich eh schon aus, weil es mich genervt hat und den Rechner lahm gemacht hat.
Gut für eine neue Festplatte ist derzeit kein Geld da, aber dann hab ich ja was worauf ich sparen kann.
Nochmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Caps-lock (16. September 2011)

Dir ist schon klar, dass eine neue Festplatte keine 40 Euro kostet^^.
Falls du wirklich langfristig auf 40 Euro sparen musst, dann würde ich mir echt Gedanken machen, das Geld in eine Festplatte zu investieren die in meinen augen nur sehr vielleicht dein Problem löst.


----------



## Sponn (16. September 2011)

Was heißt lange sparen..^^
Ich musste nur diesen Monat für meine Freundin ne Menge Geld vorstrecken (Semestergebühren, Spritgeld) und deshalb ein wenig das Geld bei mir behalten bis zum nächsten Monat.. könnte mir erstmal noch ne Sata Fesplatte leihen und das damit ausprobieren, oder muss es so eine schnelle sein mit 300 MB/s ? -Wobei ich den Wahrheitsgrad dieser Aussage auch anzweifle- ^^
Ne "stinknormale" könnte ich mir wie gesagt leihen.


----------



## Caps-lock (16. September 2011)

Naja es klang halt so, als ob du das Geld nicht mal so überhättest.
Du wirfst grad die Bandbreite der Sataanbindung und die Festplattengeschwindigkeit durcheinander 
Sata I = 150 mb/s
Sata II = 300 mb/s
Sata III = 600 mb/s
Die meißten normalen Festplatten schaffen es nichtmal Sata I voll auszunutzen .

Von daher leih dir ne normale Platte aus und schau ob es damit irgendwelche VErbesserungen gibt.


----------

